# This star rating is bullshit



## Dan Nguyen (Feb 14, 2016)

My rating is the lowest ever at 4.72 for uber. I don't know what I did wrong. I follow the navigation/route correctly. I drive safely and obey traffic law. It's seems like I've done nothing wrong. Passengers have been very friendly. I even visit the uber office regarding my status and they say that I'm doing fine. I just don't know what I can do to improve. My rating has been trending down everyday for no reason. It's only a matter a time before I get deactivated. :/

I might just drive for Lyft instead. At least my rating is 4.96.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

How many trips have you done on Uber?


----------



## Dan Nguyen (Feb 14, 2016)

479 trips


----------



## Dan Nguyen (Feb 14, 2016)

Darrell said:


> How many trips have you done on Uber?


 479 trips


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Then why don't you drive for lyft!?


----------



## Dan Nguyen (Feb 14, 2016)

Santa said:


> Then why don't you drive for lyft!?


Have to find a quicker way to make money by doing both.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dan Nguyen said:


> My rating is the lowest ever at 4.72 for uber. I don't know what I did wrong. I follow the navigation/route correctly. I drive safely and obey traffic law. It's seems like I've done nothing wrong. Passengers have been very friendly. I even visit the uber office regarding my status and they say that I'm doing fine. I just don't know what I can do to improve. My rating has been trending down everyday for no reason. It's only a matter a time before I get deactivated. :/
> 
> I might just drive for Lyft instead. At least my rating is 4.96.


Well it could be bad luck, it could be poor overall service from Uber drivers and they are taking it out on you, do you smoke, if so in the car? Maybe there's something you're doing a bit differently than you were before... getting a lot of new riders? They always seem to rate 4s...


----------



## Dan Nguyen (Feb 14, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Well it could be bad luck, it could be poor overall service from Uber drivers and they are taking it out on you, do you smoke, if so in the car? Maybe there's something you're doing a bit differently than you were before... getting a lot of new riders? They always seem to rate 4s...


Sorry I took to long to reply due to inactivity.

No, I do not smoke in my car. People say my car is clean and organized. People always say I'm a safe driver and very friendly.

At this point, I'm not going to give cheap fares anymore and just drive during the surge. I don't care if passenger rate me less than 5 star constantly that could get me deactivated from this company. I'm sick and tired of driving during the day/non-surge and not getting appreciated for giving customer a safe ride and a satisfaction.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

it is BS designed to motivate you negatively to work harder. Computers have no feelings, I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

The problem is the disconnect between Uber and the rest of the universe. Almost everyone in the universe considers 4/5 stars a very good rating. Uber considers it a failing grade. So your passengers may be extremely happy but it doesn't translate in Uber's system.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Tequila Jake said:


> The problem is the disconnect between Uber and the rest of the universe. Almost everyone in the universe considers 4/5 stars a very good rating. Uber considers it a failing grade. So your passengers may be extremely happy but it doesn't translate in Uber's system.


We're all being graded on the same scale. If you sink to a 4.6 it's not because your passengers don't understand the grading system. It's because you're doing something wrong.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's not your fault. When I started and when I came here for the first time I saw all the way drivers are saying they treat and rate passengers. It only makes sense once a writer Falls below five stars they will stop rating drivers 5 stars.

I'm still just like you. What the f*** did I do? I just put years of wear and tear on my car for you so you can get home safely


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

It's just another case of entitled a-holes expecting five-star service for bargain-basement prices. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Some people think you should be able to turn around in gridlock traffic when you are moving away from their pickup location, somehow magically weave your way through a traffic jam, and stop your car in the middle of the street at their exact location in less than three minutes so that all they have to do is step off the curb and into your car. Some of them are offended if you don't open the door for them on top of all that. 

And for that, they are willing to pay a whopping $5.00 (before Uber takes a cut). Keep updating your resume and flooding companies with job applications. Continuing as a "rideshare partner" is only going to lead to more frustration...or worse.


----------



## Dave7 (Mar 25, 2016)

Dan Nguyen said:


> Sorry I took to long to reply due to inactivity.
> 
> No, I do not smoke in my car. People say my car is clean and organized. People always say I'm a safe driver and very friendly.
> 
> At this point, I'm not going to give cheap fares anymore and just drive during the surge. I don't care if passenger rate me less than 5 star constantly that could get me deactivated from this company. I'm sick and tired of driving during the day/non-surge and not getting appreciated for giving customer a safe ride and a satisfaction.


if your getting a pax from point a to point b safely , without getting lost ", why worry about it, uber s rating system sets its drivers up to fail,
not to mention , pax get uber rides for 1/3 the price of taxi , so when uber deactivates most of there drivers for falling below ubers 4.8, all these people getting a very cheap ride ,will have to pay the big bucks for a taxi


----------



## BlackUberChick (Jan 26, 2016)

I just don't understand how uber or anyone else can expect so much then turn around and give so little. We all know that you get what you pay for so...


----------



## jambone (Apr 13, 2016)

The rating system is a bunch of BS. I'm around 4.65 and why should I be fn worried about it. If some of the people coming into my clean car smell, they will get a 3 rating. Don't say more than two words they will also get a low rating. Give me wrong directions, they will get lower ratings, etc.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jambone said:


> The rating system is a bunch of BS. I'm around 4.65 and why should I be fn worried about it. If some of the people coming into my clean car smell, they will get a 3 rating. Don't say more than two words they will also get a low rating. Give me wrong directions, they will get lower ratings, etc.


Karma.


----------

